

Dirty Coding Tricks - vijayr
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/4111/dirty_coding_tricks.php

======
michaelcampbell
Not necessarily in the spirit of the article, but one of my favorite nasty
tricks (in theory; I never actually did it) was:

vi stdio.h

#define if(x) while(x)

~~~
DrJokepu
I this particular one would be quite easy to find due to else clauses.

~~~
michaelcampbell
Excellent point. How about the reverse?

#define while(x) if(x)

?

~~~
DrJokepu
Could work... As long as you don't have do/while constructs in your code. It's
not as common as a while() but people still use it sometimes.

